# I'm hit, I'm hit!!!



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

I received 3 $40 charges on my CC last night from Utah Bucks Permit.

No, I'm not joking or pulling anyone's leg.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I have 2 $40 charges and an $80 charge. Finally drew a LE tag, Vernon Muzzie for me this fall.  I will be calling you Truelife. Haha


----------



## Jesse123 (Jan 7, 2016)

How many days do they run charges? or is it just a one day thing?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

toasty said:


> I have 2 $40 charges and an $80 charge. Finally drew a LE tag, Vernon Muzzie for me this fall.  I will be calling you Truelife. Haha


Toasty-- How many points did you have?

Congrats on the tags Truelife, should be another great year to hunt deer in Utah.

..


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Packout said:


> Toasty-- How many points did you have?
> 
> Congrats on the tags Truelife, should be another great year to hunt deer in Utah.
> 
> ..


10 points


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My card was hit too.

I am hoping my #1 pick was what I drew for


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

$40 buck tag for either my wife or myself! 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

we got hit for 3 deer tags heck yea. cant wait now


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

toasty said:


> I have 2 $40 charges and an $80 charge. Finally drew a LE tag, Vernon Muzzie for me this fall.  I will be calling you Truelife. Haha


Awesome Toasty!! Let me know if you need a spotting companion


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Jesse123 said:


> How many days do they run charges? or is it just a one day thing?


I've been told that depending on what bank you use can determine how long it will take to show on your account.

I've also been told this year that we should expect our results emails by the end of next week at the latest. Hope that holds true.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

toasty said:


> 10 points


I had 11. I hope you drew a bonus tag which means I should have one too. But with my luck you drew a random tag and I will be the one guy with 11 who doesn't draw. haha


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Packout said:


> I had 11. I hope you drew a bonus tag which means I should have one too. But with my luck you drew a random tag and I will be the one guy with 11 who doesn't draw. haha


I will bet that it was a bonus tag and you are good to go. I would be shocked if you didn't draw with 11 points.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

3 $40 hits for me. Looks like all of us (kids and me drew) general season or muzzy deer.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Congrats to those who drew. I was fortunate enough to draw out an Elk tag on Fishlake Any Weapon with 9 points. The best part about this draw is that I totally lucked out with an Expo draw on the same unit last year. So, I get to put everything I learned last year into this year's hunt. My CC is an AMEX.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Nothing on my Credit Card yet.... Still hoping!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

BradN said:


> Congrats to those who drew. I was fortunate enough to draw out an Elk tag on Fishlake Any Weapon with 9 points. The best part about this draw is that I totally lucked out with an Expo draw on the same unit last year. So, I get to put everything I learned last year into this year's hunt. My CC is an AMEX.


Holy crap man - wanna go in together on some lottery tickets????? 

Congrats on the tag(s)!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

So uh, Brad and Jeff... Uhh... You prolly really need some help errr with those lottery tickets.... Uhhh yeah...


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> So uh, Brad and Jeff... Uhh... You prolly really need some help errr with those lottery tickets.... Uhhh yeah...


Not a bad week at all. My son was married on Thursday; got word that I drew the tag on Friday. I'm looking forward to Saturday.:grin:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah I was feeling awesome yesterday: shot a big Tom on a last minute kitchen pass, got word another paper of mine is being published, and was all set for this morning's graduation. Then I got my elk charge and I was over the moon--until I sliced my finger to the bone at midnight and had to run to the ER! But all's good now and graduation is over on to the next adventure!


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

so far the groups got 3 hits for deer and 1 for limited entry Wasatch elk early rifle


----------



## Gledeasy (Mar 23, 2014)

You lucky bugger Brad. I can't remember, how did your hunt turn out last year? 

We hunted the late and saw a really good bull. I believe he made it through.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Gled ... I didn't get the bull that I wanted, small 300ish bull. But, had an incredible time, and learned a lot about the area. A couple of huge bulls taken in my vicinity. I'm hoping to put what I learned last year into practice this year.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Which unit Johnny?



johnnycake said:


> Yeah I was feeling awesome yesterday: shot a big Tom on a last minute kitchen pass, got word another paper of mine is being published, and was all set for this morning's graduation. Then I got my elk charge and I was over the moon--until I sliced my finger to the bone at midnight and had to run to the ER! But all's good now and graduation is over on to the next adventure!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

BradN said:


> Congrats to those who drew. I was fortunate enough to draw out an Elk tag on Fishlake Any Weapon with 9 points. The best part about this draw is that I totally lucked out with an Expo draw on the same unit last year. So, I get to put everything I learned last year into this year's hunt. My CC is an AMEX.


My son drew an LE elk tag with 4 points, either Fish Lake or Panguitch Lake.


----------



## Gledeasy (Mar 23, 2014)

Nothing to be ashamed with there. I didn't see the caliber of bulls last year there as I did the previous two years. However, there still was and always will be some nice ones. 

Good luck to you. That experience will go a LONG ways this year. Maybe we'll run into you as it looks like we'll have a few deer tags for there.


----------



## Mike Honcho (Oct 15, 2008)

Any hits for dedicated hunters, i.e. hopeful dedicated hunters?


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Mike Honcho said:


> Any hits for dedicated hunters, i.e. hopeful dedicated hunters?


I got hit for Zion unit dedicated.


----------



## jeff70 (Sep 16, 2007)

$80 hit today, 2 general deer tags (for my son and me) I was worried I jinxed myself when I bought a new rifle 3 weeks ago


----------



## Duckslayer74 (Nov 16, 2013)

My Cabela's card just got hit for almost $600, my dad and I got our Cache Medowville elk tags. Pretty excited, this is my first elk hunt at 42 and my dad said this is his last at 68, he's handicapped and doesn't get around good so I'll be looking for some accessable area for him this summer.


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

Got a $80 hit which means I'll be hunting Muzzy deer on the books. Whoop whoop


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

BradN said:


> Which unit Johnny?


Panguitch lake late rifle. I'll be chasing big bulls with Taylor Albrecht of High Top outfitters, since I'll be in Alaska unable to scout.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

$195 hit on mine. Wasatch East (currant creek) dedicated hunter for me.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Just general season deer for me. Was hoping to get lucky on elk, but I'm still a couple points below the bonus pool.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Manti Deer tags, hopefully manti cow tags this year to go with them.


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

No mtn goat, Bison, or LE tags for me or my friends and family. 1 NR general season deer and 2 resident deer permits out of 6 people. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ogden Archer (Aug 27, 2014)

Still no hits on the cc... this is stressing me out. I atleast want my Wasatch west archery deer tag!


----------



## NewState (Sep 29, 2015)

Still no hit for me either. Wasn't expecting the LE elk but high hopes for the Cache Dedicated Unit


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Ogden Archer said:


> Still no hits on the cc... this is stressing me out. I atleast want my Wasatch west archery deer tag!


That's why I won't be checking my statements anytime soon.
Don't need any more stress in my life.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Drew Book Cliffs Archery Deer with my brother-in-law. I had 9 points, so I was pretty sure this would be the year. Good luck to everyone on your hunts. This is a fun time of year.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Duckslayer74 said:


> My Cabela's card just got hit for almost $600, my dad and I got our Cache Medowville elk tags. Pretty excited, this is my first elk hunt at 42 and my dad said this is his last at 68, he's handicapped and doesn't get around good so I'll be looking for some accessable area for him this summer.


The Meadowville unit is pretty locked up with private land. There is some national forest public land on the west side of the unit, but it's a hike down from the Sinks Road to get to. If your dad is handicapped, might be best to try and pay a trespass fee if you can find a landowner willing to allow it. Long story short, you have alot of homework to do in order to have a good hunt - especially for your dad. No sense in sugar coating it.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Still no hit.. I've been told that they are done hitting cards, and also been told they they will hit all throughout next week too. Can't handle this stress! There is no way I won't draw my general deer this year with two points.. I've never wanted to be hit this bad!


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a single $80 charge so far. I put in for muzzy books deer with 9 pts and a joint app for general with the missus that we for sure should have drawn with all the preference points we had. If it is a joint app, could it be the 80 or would it have been 2 charges for $40?! Antsy to know!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

hit / no hit is meaningless. What matters is that official email with Successful / Unsuccessful in it.

I've paid as late as early August for a tag because credit card info got messed up.


-DallanC


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Paunsaugunt Rifle Deer with 6 points If my credit card hit isn't lying to me. Any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

katorade said:


> Paunsaugunt Rifle Deer with 6 points If my credit card hit isn't lying to me.


SCORE!!!!!


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Bigpapacow the wife and I have drawn deer as a group two years in a row and it's just one $80 charge


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Well I caved in and looked at my card. We have charges for a couple GS deer tags, a Youth Any Bull tag and it looks like I'll have a Vernon ML deer tag showing up in the mail.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

3 GS deer tags, 1 LE Late Wasatch Elk for us. Will be a great fall!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Got bored and checked, I drew LE Nebo Elk, wife drew Books Deer and both me and my boy got our general deer.


-DallanC


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

I haven't seen anybody post a OIL tag yet. I figure they haven't charged those tags yet since they are drawn last. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Has anybody ever seen multiple charges over a few days time for tags before? For my family I put in for 4 different deer tags and 4 different elk tags. As of right now I have 2 $40.00 charges pending that's it. Would totally suck if one of us actually didn't pull a 4-5-6 tag considering one was a youth rifle, one was a archery and one was a trial hunter rifle. The other was a CWMU, but I figured the 3 regular season tags for 4-5-6 were pretty much a lock.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

We got the hit for our deer tags Friday, the elk tag $ just came out tonight


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Packout said:


> Well I caved in and looked at my card. We have charges for a couple GS deer tags, a Youth Any Bull tag and it looks like I'll have a Vernon ML deer tag showing up in the mail.


That is great news, I figured you'd probably be max points for Vernon. Hopefully all this rain is going to help them horns grow really big this year.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Called the dwr about a credit card concern and the lady said they are only about 50% percent done with the draw. Still time in this game....


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The DWR doesn't run the draw.^^^
I talked to Fallon Nv and was told
All ineninal charges have been ran.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

They cant be done yet! I know some guys that should be a lock for their gs archery deer tags and they have not been hit yet.


----------



## noyes61 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have 1 deer and 1 antelope . Can't wait ??


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

goofy elk said:


> The DWR doesn't run the draw.^^^
> I talked to Fallon Nv and was told
> All ineninal charges have been ran.


I know they dont run the draw but they should know where it is in the process. I also dont think they would just blow smoke and make something up like that. I have one gs deer point and 456 and kamas as picks. Im pretty sure im going with the dwr on this and expecting a hit today or tomorrow.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Fallon is working on denied CC now.
Trying to have E-mails our by Friday.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I got my general hit...




Oh, and my dad got his LE hit. For the Henry Mountains... so there is that...


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Well Goofy was making me nervous with his posts so I called my bank. $80 pending charge for me and my bro's GS deer tags. Whew.... BTW I bank with Goldenwest and they are slow to post charges apparently. They said the charge will show on my account by tomorrow. So keep hope alive all you Goldenwest members that haven't seen a charge yet. :grin:


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

The usual general muzzleloader deer for me. 

I'll pick up a general any bull tag, an antlerless elk tag and possibly an antlerless control tag as well, and supplement that with a pair of WY doe/fawn antelope tags... is six tags too much?




Should be another good year.


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

It's going to be a fun fall! I'm in my final year of the DH program on the Zion unit. A good friend drew a SW desert muzzy elk tag and my wife drew a SW desert general muzzy deer tag. From that hunt we'll roll right into my dads hunt, he drew the new mid season rifle elk hunt on the Paunsaugunt.

Katorade, Congrats on the Paunsaugunt tag! If you have any questions message me. I grew up on the unit and have been on a bunch of hunts there in the last 6 years. I had a muzzy bull elk tag in '09 and an archery antelope tag in '11. My friend, dad, and sister had management deer tags in '09,'11,&'12 and I spent the entire hunt in '12 helping another friend who had the rifle tag. My wife got her first elk, a cow, up there this last fall.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Got bored and checked, I drew LE Nebo Elk, wife drew Books Deer and both me and my boy got our general deer.
> 
> -DallanC


 Awesome, DC what season on the Nebo? sounds like a fun year a head.


----------

